# Mount shared folder y Bridged en vmware

## samplemix

Hola,

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_VMware

Tengo gentoo instalado en vmware fusion, todo funciona bien, incluso hasta las vmwaretools, impecable.

Pero ahora trato de hacer 2 cosas:

1. Compartir Carpetas en Mac. Es decir por ejemplo aparecen todos los archivos y carpetas en el escritorio de la VM.

2. En lugar de usar NAT, quiero seleccionar la opción de conectar directamente a la red fisica (Puente)

Leí completos los dos wikis de arriba y solo aparece en uno "Mount shared folder" y no me funcionó y eso que seguí los pasos.

Quiero saber si hay algún wiki más actualizado o si alguien lo ha intentado, mientras estoy buscando y probando.

Gracias y Feliz año!

----------

## samplemix

Settings > Sharing

Seleccione Desktop y Downloads de MAC

```
# lsmod | grep vmhgfs

vmhgfs                 45744  1 

# nano /etc/fstab 

.host:/ /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs defaults,user,ttl=5,uid=root,gid=root,fmask=0133,dmask$

# mkdir /mnt/hgfs

# mount /mnt/hgfs

# cd /mnt/hgfs/

# ls

Desktop  Downloads
```

Investigando lo del puente..nadie lo ha intentado?  :Sad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-777098-highlight-puente+vmware.html

Encontré esto, pero es con VirtualBox.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> config_ra0=( "192.168.121.2/24" )
> 
> routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.121.1" )
> 
> essid_ra0=( "Conceptronic" )
> ...

 

Asi creo el bridge br0 en /etc/conf.d/net.

Luego ejecuto el siguiente comando para VirtualBox, para VMware supongo que será igual:

/etc/init.d/net.br0 start && VBoxAddIF vbox0 esteban br0

aunque bien pensado VBoxAddIF es un ejecutable VBox supongo que VMware tendrá un equivalente.

----------

